# Interresting purchased worth mentionning(out of print & obscur category) renaissance



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Interresting purchased worth mentionning(out of print & obscur category) renaissance*

Juab bautista Comes remain a super find, motets at there best during renaissance on thee brilliant record cd we have fours and Villancicos,= spanish madrigals sub genra?).

Cisterian music called : Missa Latina, i cannot recommended this cd more that i would possibly,,, good gregoriian, state of the art we get missa de angelis, missa nomine and hymns of Guillaume Dufay, you can buy this for mere pennies and it's worth the admitions

Jacobus Handl Gallus remain the biggest suprise, his music most but not all out of print, he basically ,Carlo Gesualdo 2.2 re-visited aiming from the great country of Slovenia.

These were fews sparse i.e what is your, you purchhased out of print music lately for penny , and made an obscur discovery, cd format odownload ,vynil?

:tiphat: love you lady & Gentelmen at Talk Classical headquaters and ect please take care everyone.

:tiphat:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Wow .


----------

